#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Scrollable table possible?

## tml2424

Is it possible to insert an excel table into a slide and then make it scrollable in ppt? For example, if you have a table with 40 rows on it, all 40 rows could be on 1 slide but it would only display 10 at a time and as the user scrolls, it would continue to show the rest.

----------

